# Show me your Gret Plains layouts!



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am making the Santa fe railroad through southwestern Kansas in the 1960's. I produce wheat and an undetermined industrial product. 

Let's see some pictures of your train sets from any scale that represent the high plains. Like parts of KS CO WY ND SD NE


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

*SW Kansas Railroad*

Are you from Kansas? I grew up in Lakin Kansas just a few miles from the main line of the Sante Fe. Saw the steamers and then watched the diesels take over. I am really interested in your layout.


----------

